# More surgery for Boo



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just thought I would let Boo's friends know that he will be having another surgery tomorrow morning. On his left knee this time. Somehow,he has developed a grade 3 or 4 LP with possible CCL tear,pretty common after the injury to other knee. My poor Boo, he's been through a lot this yr.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Get well quick, sweet Boo.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I wish him a speedy recovery...poor baby. How did he hurt his knees? How old is he? My husband is so scared to let him jump off the couch. Should I not allow it? Best wishes for your baby!!:wub:




momtoboo said:


> Just thought I would let Boo's friends know that he will be having another surgery tomorrow morning. On his left knee this time. Somehow,he has developed a grade 3 or 4 LP with possible CCL tear,pretty common after the injury to other knee. My poor Boo, he's been through a lot this yr.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sue,
You know how I feel about precious Boo and you :crying: I am so so sorry this is happening with him. I know how much he has been through and I am so sorry. I am sending positive thoughts , prayers and so much love to you both.

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw, so sorry, I'll pray for him. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry about Boo, get well soon buddy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

so sorry! hugs to Boo & You!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor littleman Boo, I just said a prayer for him, he's been through alot


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats awful! You and Boo will be in our thoughts and prayers !


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Poor little Boo........I am so sorry, especially right here when the weather has turned warm. I will say a prayer for him and please, keep us up to date on how he is doing......Sending puppy kisses from Rain and CeeCee!!:wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw poor little boo. best wishes to you and boo! hope he'll feel better soon


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sue I am so sorry. Poor little Boo! We are sending you and Boo lots of hugs and warm thoughts. Please know we are here for you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww poor Boo..sorry to hear he has to have surgery.We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers:wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh ouch, poor Boo has another boo-boo. I am sending love and prayers for a safe surgery and speedy recovery. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Boo will feel a lot better after his surgery. Cruciate tears are so painful!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, get well soon baby boy Boo.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

my goodness boo!!!!! hopefully this will be your last little adventure for the year!! we are sending hugs to you and your worried mommy!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I will keep our little Boo Bear in my prayers.

Bless your heart, Sue. Know we are thinking of you and love you ~ :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no! I hope Boo does well with the surgery and he's back to 100% in no time. I really hate that he's had such a hard time.
Hugs to that boy! 
:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be keeping you and Boo in my thoughts & prayers. Hope this surgery gets him up and running again and his recovery is short. Hugs


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Little Boo will be in my thoughts as he goes in for surgery tomorrow. I'll also be thinking of you and his sister Hannah.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi, I wish him a speedy recovery...poor baby. How did he hurt his knees? How old is he? My husband is so scared to let him jump off the couch. Should I not allow it? Best wishes for your baby!!:wub:


your husband is right. Don't allow it. Try to avoid all jumping. Put stairs or a ramp on the couch.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Get better soon, Boo.
Best wishes for a smooth recovery!
:flowers:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Poor Boo, sorry he has to go through this again. Normally they say that you will have to do the other leg one year later. That's what happened with Alex. Poor Boo has to do it earlier. But he will be better with both legs repaired.:wub::wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Want you to know I am still praying for sweet Boo .. I know he will be ok, Sue. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww poor baby , im praying for a quick n easy recovery ! and hug for u mom!!!

i dont let dolce jump off the couch or the bed , im paranoid with him breaking something.. i dont even think he knows how to jump , since i never let him.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

uniquelovdolce said:


> aww poor baby , im praying for a quick n easy recovery ! and hug for u mom!!!
> 
> i dont let dolce jump off the couch or the bed , im paranoid with him breaking something.. i dont even think he knows how to jump , since i never let him.


Good. Don't teach him. When they know how, it's hard to keep them from doing it. And they are c r a z y , they are fearless when jumping.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I found nemo said:


> Want you to know I am still praying for sweet Boo .. I know he will be ok, Sue. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Thanks so much Andrea. 

And thanks to all for the good thoughts & prayers for Boo. He's doing ok,the surgery went fine. He had a grade 3 LP, & thankfully no torn ligament. Hopefully he'll heal faster from this surgery than the CCL surgery & in 6 weeks will be running around & happy again. He'll get to come home tomorrow,if he doesn't have a fever. I miss him terribly & so does Hannah. She's his little shadow & lost without him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Janine...I will make sure he doesn't jump. I want to get those cushioned steps to go up to the couch...he loves to sit up there with us.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Wishing Boo A Speedy Recovery!*


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Just thought I would let Boo's friends know that he will be having another surgery tomorrow morning. On his left knee this time. Somehow,he has developed a grade 3 or 4 LP with possible CCL tear,pretty common after the injury to other knee. My poor Boo, he's been through a lot this yr.


Keeping you both in my most positive thoughts and prayers.... Wishing for a very successful surgery and quick recovery...


----------



## momtomax (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope that Boo feels like his old bouncy self again real soon!!:flowers:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Thanks so much Andrea.
> 
> And thanks to all for the good thoughts & prayers for Boo. He's doing ok,the surgery went fine. He had a grade 3 LP, & thankfully no torn ligament. Hopefully he'll heal faster from this surgery than the CCL surgery & in 6 weeks will be running around & happy again. He'll get to come home tomorrow,if he doesn't have a fever. I miss him terribly & so does Hannah. She's his little shadow & lost without him.


Oh I am SO happy to hear it, Sue. I was waiting anxiously today for an update on precious Boo :wub: I just know with some time Boo will be good as new I know it. Thank you for updating.
Love You Both :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So happy to hear he's ok Sue.....I said my prayers for him!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hoping you have a speedy recovery Boo.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad that Boo came through everything ok but I feel terrible for Miss Hannah! I'm sure Boo will be back to his old self sometimes soon and that will mean a lot of fun for Hannah!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts & prayers for Boo. He's having a bit of a problem with nausea this morning & has been given meds for that. Hopefully he'll feel better later today & can come home.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Boo. I'm just now seeing this and be assured your little guy will continue to be in my prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Thanks everyone for the good thoughts & prayers for Boo. He's having a bit of a problem with nausea this morning & has been given meds for that. Hopefully he'll feel better later today & can come home.


I sure hope he is home and comfortable and resting. Thinking of you both.
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Give that sweet little man an extra little kiss from me, H & D.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hope the little man is home by now :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, Boo is home now & resting mostly. Actually that's all he does. As I feared his right leg isn't strong enough yet to hold him up for more than a few steps & his newly operated on left leg is pretty useless. So, it's kinda rough right now,but he's doing ok & isn't getting into any trouble. Thanks again for all the good thoughts,prayers & concern for Boo. I'm praying & hoping this all gets better soon & he can be the happy bouncing little fluff he used to be,before he took that wild leap off the bed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sue I can not imagine what you are going through with these two surgeries back to back. Poor little guy, I hope he is feeling better soon and his new legs heal properly. Sending lots of hugs and warm thoughts for happier days ahead.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Yes, Boo is home now & resting mostly. Actually that's all he does. As I feared his right leg isn't strong enough yet to hold him up for more than a few steps & his newly operated on left leg is pretty useless. So, it's kinda rough right now,but he's doing ok & isn't getting into any trouble. Thanks again for all the good thoughts,prayers & concern for Boo. I'm praying & hoping this all gets better soon & he can be the happy bouncing little fluff he used to be,before he took that wild leap off the bed.


Many hugs are sent to Smarty Boo from me .. puppy kisses are sent to him as well from S&C.. we pray that he can recover from this VERY SOON. I am happy to read that he is resting and isn't getting into any trouble .. hugs are sent to you too dear Sue 


Kat


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry he had to go through this again. But I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well. Prayers for sweet Boo to have a quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that poor little guy. That's a lot to go through so close together. And poor you. I bet you are exhausted and emotionally drained. Praying for the speediest of recoveries and that he will be able to run even faster then he did before.

Hugs to you and sweet Boo. Give Hannah one too. I'm sure she's a bit uncertain of why Boo is acting a bit different.:grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Sue,
Just checking to see how Boo is doing today.
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...praying for a speedy recovery for Boo.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry I'm so slow to update on Boo Andrea. Thanks for asking. Boo is getting his strength back & is able to walk a bit better although it's only allowed for potty issues. He still sleeps a lot & his stitches are bothering him really badly. If he's awake,he's constantly trying to lick & even the cone isn't working,he can still reach them.Not sure what to do about that,he's driving me nuts.I have to watch him constantly.Sure be glad when the 2 weeks are up.:smpullhair:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember when Matilda had leg surgery, drove me crazy:w00t: couldn't wait till she was well.
Boo get well littleman:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sue - I don't know how I missed this whole post. I'm so sorry about Boo but happy the surgery was successful. If only the recuperation wasn't such a challenge. It's so hard to watch them having a hard time or controlling them not to hurt themselves, i.e. taking out stitches. I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers to you both. I can only imagine how physically and emotionally drained you must be. Hope the recovery is speedy. Give smooches to Boo and tell him not to bite his Boo Boo. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Sorry I'm so slow to update on Boo Andrea. Thanks for asking. Boo is getting his strength back & is able to walk a bit better although it's only allowed for potty issues. He still sleeps a lot & his stitches are bothering him really badly. If he's awake,he's constantly trying to lick & even the cone isn't working,he can still reach them.Not sure what to do about that,he's driving me nuts.I have to watch him constantly.Sure be glad when the 2 weeks are up.


hey smarty Boo, you are one tough boy and I love you so much :wub: I know that it is annoying, but please be patient and don't drive mama nuts. Time flies; two weeks will pass by very quick.. I continue praying that you will get over with this soon. I send you my kisses and love. many hugs to your wonderful mommy too

hugs
Kat


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

aww....poor baby boo!
It must be awful for the poor little guy....I consciously have to avoid scratching at healing wounds, I can only imagine Boo's struggle.

He'll come through. 2 weeks will fly by and he'll be all ready for the summer sun! I wish Boo all the best with his recovery.


----------

